# Bone-In



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all!

14lber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking good! How long did it take to get it to medium rare?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

1hr 22min


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

Brushpoppin said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> 14lber
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Big nilgai to have ribs that size ....


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Where can you get ribs like that to cook around League City?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

mrsh978 said:


> Big nilgai to have ribs that size ....


Biggest one I've ever seen!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks good on the outside. How did it look on the inside?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot to take a pic of the carving process!
Perfect medium rare in the middle!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

What temp? I saw your cook time... We do them on a rotisserie gas grill, but that looks way better!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

tschell1219 said:


> What temp? I saw your cook time... We do them on a rotisserie gas grill, but that looks way better!


My pit doesn't have a temp gauge I go by feel
I use the hand over the fire method
I usually keep it about a 5sec count

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

